# Sage brush, how can is be improved?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

How can sage brush in areas be helped to be a healthier more productive sage brush? I'm talking like areas where the sage brush is small has very little green on it and is thinly spread out, how can the sage brush be changed from that to productive, big, thick sage brush?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Add water!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

It would be nice if we could improve sagebrush to produce bananas or apples.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Maybe the soil conditions aren't quite right for it. Soil in Sevier County, if that's what you're referring to, sometimes favors greasewoods over sagebrush.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Petersen said:


> Maybe the soil conditions aren't quite right for it. Soil in Sevier County, if that's what you're referring to, sometimes favors greasewoods over sagebrush.


+1 Also, there are different species of Sagebrush. Are you looking at Sagebrush in lower elevations, creek bottoms (often Artemesia tridentata, the common Big Sagebrush), or Sagebrush in higher elevations (often Artemesia nova, the common Black Sagebrush, and much smaller)?


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

Keep the cheat grass away from it. When cheat grass dies and catches fire, it destroys the sage.


----------

